# Experience and education evaluation



## Sat (May 10, 2010)

Hi,

I have a question. I have a bachelors degree from India and masters from US. Also, i have 3 years of experience. I think masters can be substituted as 1 year of experience. So i believe i am eligible for taking PE exam. But i need to do education evaluation. TX board needs no evaluation. Are there any other states that need no evaluation where i am eligible to take exam. Please suggest me.

Thanks and regards,

Sat.


----------



## EM_PS (May 10, 2010)

I'm not so sure about TX needing no edu evaluation, esp with only 3 yrs of experience :huh:

you also fail to mention if you have taken &amp; passed the FE exam

good starting point ----&gt; http://www.ncees.org/Licensing_boards.php


----------



## TXCoogPE (May 10, 2010)

As of last year, TX did still require an evaluation. I'd be surprised if they changed that requirement.


----------



## VJS (May 10, 2010)

Sat said:


> Hi,I have a question. I have a bachelors degree from India and masters from US. Also, i have 3 years of experience. I think masters can be substituted as 1 year of experience. So i believe i am eligible for taking PE exam. But i need to do education evaluation. TX board needs no evaluation. Are there any other states that need no evaluation where i am eligible to take exam. Please suggest me.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Sat.


I got approved for PE exam end of last year. I have a PhD and 6 yrs of progressive exp. If i am not mistaken you will need atleast 4 yrs of progressive exp for TX board.

My educational evaluation was waived, but I got the approval for it from TX board even before submitting the documents. Send them a mail with your qualifications and see if you get a positive reply to waive the evaluation. If they do, include their email with your documents. That is what I did.


----------



## Sat (May 10, 2010)

Thank you so much, I passed my FE from Ohio. Since i called the TX board, they mentioned i don't need to go for education evaluation if i have masters from US. I will email them and keep that as a proof. Since i live in Virginia, i am looking for some states where i can take PE exam. When you have masters + 4 years experience you don't need education evaluation. Masters + 3 years you need evaluation for most of the states.


----------



## VJS (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> These lax evaluations are going to put american engineers into the poor house.


FYI, we were properly evaluated when we where admitted to an US university. We hold higher degrees from an US university just like you do. Did you undergo an educational evaluation before taking up PE exam? Is that considered lax? If not, so is ours. The board knows how to evaluate each individuals education and professional experience. I am sure you dont work on the board and do not perform educational evaluation for living. If I were you, I would stop shooting my mouth on a subject I know nada about.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (May 11, 2010)

VJS said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > These lax evaluations are going to put american engineers into the poor house.
> ...


Actually, ironman/rppearso has provided ample evidence that he is an idiot.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 11, 2010)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Actually, ironman/rppearso has provided ample evidence that he is an idiot.


Seriously? He's back under a different name? Lovely....... :brickwall:


----------



## oluade PE (May 11, 2010)

VJS said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > These lax evaluations are going to put american engineers into the poor house.
> ...


You are right an Engineer from India. We should stop looking at people from other nation as being inferior. For Example, i had my Bsc (Mechanical Engineering) first class honor from Nigera. The board (NY) approved my eduaction/experience without any question. They only required that i need 2 years of USA experience. I took the FE and after 17 years of being out of school, i did not find it difficult to pass on my first attempt. In actual fact, before i attempted to seat for my PE, i started working problems and among my conunterpart on the Job especially when we discuss on a particular problem, it seems that i was always the first to come up with solution. Not born in USA or educated in USA does not make you inferior.

(oluade).


----------



## sac_engineer (May 11, 2010)

oluade said:


> VJS said:
> 
> 
> > ironman said:
> ...



I believe most American-born engineers realize that education standards in other countries are more strict from grade school to college. Our kids are losing interest in math and science which has an adverse effect on the engineering field. The nobility and compensation of being an engineer isn't as high as a computer programmer for Apple or Google, but the public requires infrastructure far more than a search engine or an iPhone whether they realize it or not.

I think it's great that registered engineers have different backgrounds; its diversity will only make the engineering profession stronger and provide a greater service to the public. Just imagine if the world were run by engineers instead of lawyers.


----------



## kevo_55 (May 11, 2010)

sac_engineer said:


> Just imagine if the world were run by engineers instead of lawyers.


For whatever reason, I get the image of a cloudless sunny sky and people dancing in large green fields just now......


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2010)

here we go...


----------



## kevo_55 (May 11, 2010)




----------



## chaocl (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> All we have to do now is watch the news as things unfold. This is not a game anymore, our wealth is litterally being given away. You can also watch the history channel of WW2 to get a good idea of the things to come.


It is out of topic and engineers shouldn't be that selfish.

World peace.


----------



## sac_engineer (May 11, 2010)

I guess I take back the idea engineers running the world. 

Ironman is getting way too paranoid about non-US-born engineers taking over. All the top engineering corporate firms are run by old white guys. Having junior to mid-level engineers with educations from China, India, or Ivory Coast doesn't really matter in the grand scheme of things. I don't think patriotism should apply when hiring the best engineer for the job. Engineering is about public safety by being accountable and upholding professional ethics.

By the way, engineers are already in the poor house. We get paid the least for the amount of liability we have to incur every time we stamp a drawing. No one said there would be a pot of gold when choosing this profession.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> Im not shooting my mouth off and its not about anybody being inferiour. In the medical profession in the USA you could be the most awsome competent doctor in the world but the bottom line is you are coming to the USA and taking well paying office jobs from natural born citizens thats the real issue. In the medical profession the motivation behind denying forign degrees (unless you are from germany or some other such nation) is to protect US citizens in high paying professions, the engineering field lacks thoes protections and thats the problem. The degree audit is where thoes protections have to kick in to prevent forigneers from competing for good jobs. If immigrants want to come over and pick fruit thats fine but when they start stealing good jobs thats a problem (unless you are some kind of world renound scientist with original papers on complex topics like the german scientists and engineers or WW2). Also if this nation is in such short supply of engineers I would not be having to jump through my own back side to find a new job with higher pay so that argument falls flat on its face.
> If you have an undergraduate BS from the USA then its a different story, as far as advanced degrees there are too many variations to really give someone any credibilty based on a graduate degree. Some advanced degrees require upwards of around 100 hrs for astronomy and physics and some "advanced" degrees can be had for 20-30 credits which is hardly enough to defend your forign BS degree.
> 
> There will be a reckoning in this nation and most people are not going to like it. Remember what happened when german citizens in the 30's were hanging on by a thread, unemployment was through the roof ....... jobs and money talk, liberal agenda walks.


So I guess ironman is the judge and jury as to who is competent enough to be a licensed engineer in this country. Maybe the reason you can't get a job is because you're a total jackass, and that shows through in your job interviews.



ironman said:


> If by other countries you mean Germany, Japan, etc then I agree and if this were a german or japeneese posting I would have less apprehension. China and India are not on that list, they know how to fake it but they are not the real deal, espeically china, their plagerism and academic dishonesty is going to keep them in second world status. Sorry I just cant back some one up with an indian or chineese degree, the substance is just not there and for them to weasle there way in to take american jobs will be delt with in time, less our nation completely crumbles. I would hope that the desendants of the orignal founders of this nation have more resolve than to allow this great nation to be over ran by 2nd rate forigners.


You're an idiot as well as a jackass. Many of the original founders of this nation were immigrants and all of them loved freedom and liberty to the point that they were willing to sacrifice their lives and their fortunes. So I highly doubt they would have restricted entry in to this country to only a few of the privileged class. Reading the Constitution will show that there is nothing in there placing any restrictions on immigration into this country.


----------



## klk (May 11, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

kevo_55 said:


>


+1


----------



## snickerd3 (May 11, 2010)

Sat said:


> Hi,I have a question. I have a bachelors degree from India and masters from US. Also, i have 3 years of experience. I think masters can be substituted as 1 year of experience. So i believe i am eligible for taking PE exam. But i need to do education evaluation. TX board needs no evaluation. Are there any other states that need no evaluation where i am eligible to take exam. Please suggest me.
> 
> Thanks and regards,
> 
> Sat.


please don't feel offended or leave just because of the comments of a few. Our purpose here is to help people.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

I believe CO requires an education evaluation for any non-ABET accredited bachelors degree. The master's degree does count as 1 year of your 4 required years of experience.


----------



## frazil (May 11, 2010)

VJS said:


> FYI, we were properly evaluated when we where admitted to an US university. We hold higher degrees from an US university just like you do. Did you undergo an educational evaluation before taking up PE exam? Is that considered lax? If not, so is ours. The board knows how to evaluate each individuals education and professional experience. I am sure you dont work on the board and do not perform educational evaluation for living. If I were you, I would stop shooting my mouth on a subject I know nada about.


:appl:


----------



## VJS (May 11, 2010)

snickerd3 said:


> Sat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,I have a question. I have a bachelors degree from India and masters from US. Also, i have 3 years of experience. I think masters can be substituted as 1 year of experience. So i believe i am eligible for taking PE exam. But i need to do education evaluation. TX board needs no evaluation. Are there any other states that need no evaluation where i am eligible to take exam. Please suggest me.
> ...


Fortunately, nuts like ironman are rare in this country and is the reason why USA still attracts top talent from around the world.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I take back the idea engineers running the world.
> ...


I think we have identified someone who is jealous of another's degree in Basket weaving and/or warehouse manager position...


----------



## Flyer_PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> Which is why we have less and less US born kids wanting to major in it, they know they can go to school for basket weaving or just finish HS and make only slightly less than a 0-7 year experience PE so why should they endure the hardship of an engineering program when their wages will be undercut by indians and chineese comming over and being willing to work for less. The only ones in the US that will do it are the ones who math comes easy to them AND they love doing it. Everyone wonders why our kids could care less about math and science when engineers are making only slightly more (and sometimes less) than car salesmen and warehouse managers and less than cad designers. If the money is not there then people are not going to want to do it and if unemployment/underemployment (underemployment never gets counted btw so the numbers could be close to 50%) gets bad enough all you have to do is watch the history channel.


Would you like some cheese to go along with that whine?


----------



## Paul S (May 11, 2010)

Can you see Russia from your house ironman?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I take back the idea engineers running the world.
> ...



I know what car salespeople, warehouse managers, and cad designers make. I make at least 30% and in most cases 50% more than they do and I have 6 years of experience and a master's degree.


----------



## MechGuy (May 11, 2010)

I had barely gotten the memory of the idiocy of rppearso out of my mind before he reared his ugly head.

I don't believe it's possible to be any more ignorant than this... it's no wonder you can't find a job. Who would hire someone with such a high level of jackassery?


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> Flyer_PE said:
> 
> 
> > ironman said:
> ...


I hardly consider making $50k right out of school chump change. That's far more than the median household income for families in the US. My youngest brother who is getting a chemical engineering degree is looking at starting salaries closer to $65k. Those are much better numbers than the jobs you described above and beat most professions, with the exception of physicians.


----------



## VJS (May 11, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Flyer_PE said:
> ...


http://memagazine.asme.org/Web/Graduating_...ers_Command.cfm


----------



## MGX (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I take back the idea engineers running the world.
> ...


Cry me a river.

Why don't you get off your dead ass to improve your lot instead of whining about immigrants who got off their dead asses to improve their lot?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> Everyone wonders why our kids could care less about math and science when engineers are making only slightly more (and sometimes less) than car salesmen and warehouse managers and less than cad designers.


I hate to burden you with facts, since you seem to just ignore them. However, looking at the Bureau of Labor Statistics National Occupational Employment and Wage Estimates for the United States, here are the mean salaries for the people you quoted:

Car Salesmen $44,990

Warehouse Manager $60,520

Engineering Technicians $45,000 (average of different disciplines)

Engineers $80,702 (average of different disciplines)

For things that are easily verified, you should really go against your instinct of spouting opinions with no basis in fact and just STFU......


----------



## Dexman PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> MGX said:
> 
> 
> > Cry me a river.
> ...


No he was calling YOU a deadass.


----------



## Chucktown PE (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> What is a 5 year ChE PE making in your area. I know ware house managers and car salesmen making 100k a year. Maybe im simply in the wrong area, however even areas where the pay is high they have to have actual openings at high rates otherwise its really irrelavant and thats another problem is the number of applicants to the number of job openings is VERY high right now.
> Depending on your area 50k is just barely enough to live in a half way decent area with a half way decent car with absolutly no money left to put in savings. At 50k a year you will likely still be partially dependant upon parents for any emergency issues (new transmission, etc). Unless you live in an ultra low cost of living area. Thats not whining thats just reality.


I don't know what a ChE is making, but I know a 6 year Civ E PE is making $80k. It likely that number is going to go up. I don't know any warehouse managers or car salesman making $100k where I live. In fact a friend of mine owns a car dealership here and I asked him about what his sales people make. The top salesman last year almost made $70k.

I agree $50 isn't much, especially if you're paying child support and alimony. But $50k is a starting salary, if you're making $50k after 5 years you're doing something wrong.


----------



## MechGuy (May 11, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone wonders why our kids could care less about math and science when engineers are making only slightly more (and sometimes less) than car salesmen and warehouse managers and less than cad designers.
> ...


+1!


----------



## sac_engineer (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> sac_engineer said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I take back the idea engineers running the world.
> ...



Keep on watching the History channel and let me know when there was a time when all was right in the US.

I highly doubt that young kids in elementary and middle school are considering the socio-economic implications when doing their homework and expressing an interest in math and science. That stuff has to be fostered and encouraged at home. I'm not going to tell my kid that she shouldn't consider engineering because the Chinese and Indian engineers will take any job opportunity from her. That's ludicrous! I've never heard of anyone losing out on a job offer because they gave it to someone who would take the same position for less money. Maybe those people who didn't get the job either weren't qualified or asked too much.

As for working for less money, who's fault is that? If you want your investments or your engineering firm to turn a profit or keep taxes low, labor costs have to be low. Also, the majority of civil engineering capital projects are government funded, so then you'll have the taxpayer complain why their taxes are so high to pay engineers to provide and maintain the infrastructure necessary to keep everyone moving and safe.


----------



## EM_PS (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> So degreed PE's are dead asses? You sound like a *satanist*.


satirist? statistician? opcorn:


----------



## frazil (May 11, 2010)

What was the question?


----------



## SSmith (May 11, 2010)

ironman said:


> You can also watch the history channel of WW2 to get a good idea of the things to come.


I know exactly what you mean. But what are we supposed to do with all those PE stealing Jews _after _we round them up?


----------



## Dleg (May 12, 2010)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> I hate to burden you with facts, since you seem to just ignore them. However, looking at the Bureau of Labor Statistics National Occupational Employment and Wage Estimates for the United States, here are the mean salaries for the people you quoted:
> Car Salesmen $44,990
> 
> Warehouse Manager $60,520
> ...


:appl:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 12, 2010)

Damn, I deleted all of ironshmuck's posts, but can't delete quoted posts. Oh well, he won't be posting here for a while.


----------



## DVINNY (May 12, 2010)

Why the delete VT?

It was a good learning tool for newbies.

BTW, M-I-G gets the smackdown of the thread award, with MGX getting honorable mention.


----------



## Dexman PE (May 12, 2010)

DVINNY said:


> Why the delete VT?
> It was a good learning tool for newbies.
> 
> BTW, M-I-G gets the smackdown of the thread award, with MGX getting honorable mention.


He could probably delete every post where iron was quoted too without changing the thread.

I agree on the awards too.


----------



## frazil (May 12, 2010)

why would you delete parts of this thread?! It was classic!


----------



## EM_PS (May 12, 2010)

no doubt, for ironman's / rrpearso's short, miserable return to EB, he lit it up! Hit the ground running, no easing into the role for him!


----------



## Dexman PE (May 12, 2010)

As funny as some of his stuff may have been, i would rather read it on a different website...


----------



## Dleg (May 12, 2010)

I think the allusions to a coming Nazi uprising were a little much.


----------

